#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  My Guardian Demon

## E7than

Okay, so several weeks ago or so I had a dream I was surrounded in darkness. I didn't feel scared, happy, or any emotion at all. I heard a clear but gental voice whisper the name "Raim" as if it were a female voice. Then, it spelled out slowly "Raim" in glowing red letters. I looked up the name and I found he was one of the goetia demons also known as "Raum" and the Joy of Satan website claims he is also the ancient Egyptian God "Khnum" who was a creature and water deity. I haven't tried to summon/invite him or anything like that yet, but this got me very interested.

About a week or so after that, I was casting a spell with a sigil I made using the Avern Alphabet and latin all mixed together. After casting this spell, I saw a man with the head of a white goat, black and red eyes(similar to the doll from saw), and long black robes, darker than any shade of black I had ever seen. I'm not sure if this is Raim/Raum simply because Raim/Raum has the head of a Ram, not a goat. But ever since seeing this demon, I've felt his presince and I've felt so happy. From what I can tell, in my minds eye, I think his name starts with a Z.

But what I don't get is, why would Raim/Raum send me his name in a dream then me see this whole other being? Can anyone help me on this?

----------


## E7than

I have a ouija board, but it usually doesn't work well with me. I will try again.

----------

